# Microsoft Virus Calls/Support.me Scam



## PoodleGroomer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a real phone with a wire and a listed number in the phone book. I get the "Urgent Microsoft Virus Support Messages" scam calls on a weekly basis.

Please help me squelch this. 

The scammers will tell you to open a browser to Support.me. hxxps://secure.logmeinrescue.com/Customer/Code.aspx will open.

Do not tell the scammers the page has opened. Do not enter the pin number on the first page or download any software. Your computer does not enable the remote control features until you download the software on the first page. 

Before you tell them that the page has responded, the page, hxxps://secure.logmeinrescue.com/Customer/Code.aspx has a REPORT ABUSE link on the bottom of the login form. 
Click on it and "hxxps://secure.logmeinrescue.com/ReportAbuse/Send" will open.
Close the hxxps://secure.logmeinrescue.com/Customer/Code.aspx first page.

Tell the scammer that the page wants a number before it will download anything.

On the "REPORT ABUSE" page, on the "PIN#" field, type in the 6 digit code the scammer gives you. Type in your name and info and on the "Abuse" field type "MICROSOFT Virus Support Scammer" and send it on its way. Then hang up on the scammer. Support.me should take the report and pop their $1300 license.


----------



## dawning (Sep 3, 2015)

I also got dozens of those scam calls several weeks ago, from 407-250-3002 number. I just hung up the phone, and did a quick check on Google about the number, and found some reports have been filed under that number at 407-250-3002 / 4072503002 - AFROZ SHAIK, FL. I blocked the number immediately after that. We should always be very vigilant to these scammers.


----------

